# Caught some trout on a Buzzbait this morning



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I was trying to see if those bass were warm enough yet to start hitting in this spring fed lake. Threw out a small black buzz with a treble trailer and about 10 fee tout multiple trout started attacking my rig. They must have associated the the thrashing from the blades and the frenzy from the other fish with hatchery feeding. Had two on at oncen and one fell off, threw the other on back.The bass seemed a little too lethargic to get involved.


----------

